# Exterior spackle



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Of all you painters, what do you think when you see other painters use exterior spackle on cedar lap siding to smooth out old layers of peeled paint? Is this something that you do, and why? I run into this a pretty good bit and the one job I looked at today was that way. I have personally never seen it work out, what do you think?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

spackle is for filling holes, not for skimming. I can't see any way to blend those areas other than sanding or removal.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> spackle is for filling holes, not for skimming. I can't see any way to blend those areas other than sanding or removal.



:thumbsup:

Couldn't a said it more betterer


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I worked for some old school guys that use to do that - they used that Durhams water putty. But I don't know how long ago - maybe like 4 years ago. When you stretched out that product too thinly - it would just fall off the next year. And absolutely nothing stuck to it whatsoever. So I had made a few repairs with paint failure - but then a couple of years ago - I saw this painter 'smoothing' an ancient clapboard home with the 26+ layers of old paint with Durhams'. And he advertised a 7 year warranty. I haven't been back to see it - but I imagine it's pretty funny.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The house I look at yesterday had so much of the stuff on that you could just peel off with your finger nail . I told the guy until I power wash and sand it I will not know what shape the siding is really in.


----------

